

Code For America funds 20 developers on civic open source projects - yaxdotcom
http://techpresident.com/blog-entry/code-america-developers-pledge-connect-citizens-and-each-other-2011

======
yaxdotcom
"Code for America was founded to help the brightest minds of the Web 2.0
generation transform city governments."

<http://codeforamerica.org/>

